# Favorite grilled vegetable to go with your summer catch?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Summer is just around the corner, and after I grill my day's catch I like to grill some veggies. My ABSOLUTE favorite is grilled okra. Put your okra whole into a bowl and lightly coat with olive oil. Add you some Kosher or sea salt in there, as long as it's the coarse salt it'll do fine. Cook on low heat on the grill until soft and brown on the bottom, then flip and do the same. Grab it by the stem and bite all the way up to your fingers and eat everything but stem. It will melt in your mouth. I love me some fried okra, but this is very very tough to beat with fresh grilled fish.

Post up your favorites!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*You can bet,,,*

,,,that I am going to try that !
 Thanks....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We like zuccini, eggplant, squash or asparagus with a little parmesan cheese browned on top.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Summer is just around the corner, and after I grill my day's catch I like to grill some veggies. My ABSOLUTE favorite is grilled okra. Put your okra whole into a bowl and lightly coat with olive oil. Add you some Kosher or sea salt in there, as long as it's the coarse salt it'll do fine. Cook on low heat on the grill until soft and brown on the bottom, then flip and do the same. Grab it by the stem and bite all the way up to your fingers and eat everything but stem. It will melt in your mouth. I love me some fried okra, but this is very very tough to beat with fresh grilled fish.
> 
> Post up your favorites!


We do the same thing with our okra but bake it for about 20 minutes and then broil it for a few minutes. It is outstanding!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

lastcast said:


> We like zuccini, eggplant, squash or asparagus with a little parmesan cheese browned on top.


Try putting a little olive oil and dry ranch on them before grilling.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Try putting a little olive oil and dry ranch on them before grilling.


We do, along with a little sea salt.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Zuccini and Asparagus for me.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey boy, let's go catch some fish again so we can do this! Mouth's watering at all these posts...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Scottie531 said:


> Hey boy, let's go catch some fish again so we can do this! Mouth's watering at all these posts...


Remind me tonight at AED so I can get your number.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sliced yellow squash , oiled then some Lipton onion soup mix on top and grilled.
Zucchini would be best but I can no longer eat it for the rest of my life with the heart meds I am on


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

tin foil bowl, butter, lil salt!!!! sho nuff goood! Also corn on tha cobb in tha schuck, peel back and take off silkys, pull schuck back over corn add butter, salt and pepper!! BGE for about 20mi sho nuff gooood!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

asparagus and zucchini with a little olive oil, salt and pepper


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

we do alot of grilled tomatoes..cut em in half, squeeze out some of the guts and slap garlic in the void. Give it a splash of evoo and s/p to taste...


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a great thread! I am always looking for vegetable ideas. Tomorrow we are grilling and that asparagus sounds delicious! Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

